# Finally applied for citizenship



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

After 10 1/2 years here I finally got around to applying for Mexican citizenship. SRE told me it should only take 3 months so it will be a slightly late birthday present to myself.

I can't wait. Now if the board could eliminate this "expat" status I would be happy. Don't really like that word.

Stan


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

"Expatriate," or "expat" is still the/a correct term to describe your status ... once you become a Mexican citizen ... from what I understand of the custom and use of that word/term/description.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I don´t see anything wrong the the term Expat. Longford is correct, even after naturalization you technically will still be an Expat.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't you worry, Expat is not used in Mexico, it is not even a legal term. Expat is only used by the "Expats"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> "Expatriate," or "expat" is still the/a correct term to describe your status ... once you become a Mexican citizen ... from what I understand of the custom and use of that word/term/description.


There was an interesting discussion of this point in another thread recently. Apparently, people of European descent who immigrate to other countries are referred to as "expatriates". Others who immigrate are referred to as "immigrants". Thus Mexicans who move to the US are immigrants, but US people who move to Mexico are expatriates.

On a related topic, since Mexicans who become US citizens are often referred to as Mexican-American (like Chinese-American, Afro-American, etc), shouldn't US citizens who become Mexican citizens be referred to as American-Mexicans?


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

stanburn said:


> After 10 1/2 years here I finally got around to applying for Mexican citizenship. SRE told me it should only take 3 months so it will be a slightly late birthday present to myself.
> 
> I can't wait. Now if the board could eliminate this "expat" status I would be happy. Don't really like that word.
> 
> Stan


I can understand, Stan! I look forward to doing the same thing one day in the future. For almost all of my adult life my Mexican friends (and others) have referred to me as another Mexican because of how well I blended in - and because of my love for the country, culture, people & the language. For me, it was an honor (and it was great) to be "pigeon-holed" many times in the Army to linguistic &cultural functions because of it. I fly both the US & Mexican flags (except on US holidays) and call our home "the embassy".

When someone asked me if my desire to apply for Mexican citizenship didn't seem somewhat unpatriotic - I told them NO... it was my way of honoring & combining my love for both countries & cultures. Personally, I think it will be the perfect capstone to how I raised my family to be truly bi-cultural!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> There was an interesting discussion of this point in another thread recently. Apparently, people of European descent who immigrate to other countries are referred to as "expatriates". Others who immigrate are referred to as "immigrants". Thus Mexicans who move to the US are immigrants, but US people who move to Mexico are expatriates.
> 
> On a related topic, since Mexicans who become US citizens are often referred to as Mexican-American (like Chinese-American, Afro-American, etc), shouldn't US citizens who become Mexican citizens be referred to as American-Mexicans?


It may be correct, as you say, but the term EXPAT is not used in Mexico by anyone but the so called Expats.

Try and ask any given Mexican if they know what an expat is, just for fun


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> On a related topic, since Mexicans who become US citizens are often referred to as Mexican-American (like Chinese-American, Afro-American, etc), shouldn't US citizens who become Mexican citizens be referred to as American-Mexicans?


No; they refer to themselves as Naturalized American Citizens not Mexican Americans. You have to be born in the US to be refered to that. Big difference.

When I had a run-in with a couple of Border Patrol agents near Calexico on the highway I said I am an American Citizen. One went to his jeep to check his computer and came back and told me I was a Naturalized American Citizen. LOL


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Thus Mexicans who move to the US are immigrants, but US people who move to Mexico are expatriates.


Yes, interesting how people describe the same/similar things so differently



TundraGreen said:


> On a related topic, since Mexicans who become US citizens are often referred to as Mexican-American (like Chinese-American, Afro-American, etc), shouldn't US citizens who become Mexican citizens be referred to as American-Mexicans?


Yes, "American-Mexicans," that would be an interesting and unlikely label to be applied ... by anyone.  No matter their nation of origin, a Canadian or American from the USA will always be seen as a foreigner ... by whatever label is applied by Mexicans. I get a kick out of some expats who become Mexican citizens who profess so strongly, it seem to me, that they're Mexican. Yes, by naturalization they are .. that's accurate. But do they really think local residents in Mexico are going to view them as "Mexican"? Not likely.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> On a related topic, since Mexicans who become US citizens are often referred to as Mexican-American (like Chinese-American, Afro-American, etc), shouldn't US citizens who become Mexican citizens be referred to as American-Mexicans?


No, sigues siendo un p*nche ******! 


Just joking.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> No; they refer to themselves as Naturalized American Citizens not Mexican Americans. You have to be born in the US to be refered to that. Big difference.
> 
> When I had a run-in with a couple of Border Patrol agents near Calexico on the highway I said I am an American Citizen. One went to his jeep to check his computer and came back and told me I was a Naturalized American Citizen. LOL


I didn't know that.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> No; they refer to themselves as Naturalized American Citizens not Mexican Americans. You have to be born in the US to be refered to that. Big difference.
> 
> When I had a run-in with a couple of Border Patrol agents near Calexico on the highway I said I am an American Citizen. One went to his jeep to check his computer and came back and told me I was a Naturalized American Citizen. LOL


They always need a way to discriminate, otherwise, they would loose power (In their stupid minds)


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> They always need a way to discriminate, otherwise, they would loose power (In their stupid minds)


While the question/answer might seem trivial to the average person, there _is_ a legal, technical distinction between the two categories of citizenship and that fact will be what pops-up when the Border Patrol agents run a check on someone .. and, if anything, such agents tend to be technical oriented ... especially so in the border zone.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

My objection to the term expat refers to the fact that it originally referred to "entitled" people. I have never viewed my status in Mexico as an expat, I considered myself an immigrant.

I don't spend alot of time with foreigners so I am well aware that my friends don't understand the word expat and it is only used by "expats". 

It is just I would prefer to be called immigrant, then when I get my citizenship, Mexican. Yes I know I am not native born, but my friends already consider me Mexican.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> While the question/answer might seem trivial to the average person, there is a legal, technical distinction between the two categories of citizenship and that fact will be what pops-up when the Border Patrol agents run a check on someone .. and, if anything, such agents tend to be technical oriented ... especially so in the border zone.


Are you a Lawyer?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

stanburn said:


> My objection to the term expat refers to the fact that it originally referred to "entitled" people. I have never viewed my status in Mexico as an expat, I considered myself an immigrant. I don't spend alot of time with foreigners so I am well aware that my friends don't understand the word expat and it is only used by "expats". It is just I would prefer to be called immigrant, then when I get my citizenship, Mexican. Yes I know I am not native born, but my friends already consider me Mexican.


Once you get your Citizenship you will be Mexican. Period
To me, as you chose Mexico, my Country to live and become a Citizen, you are already Mexican!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

stanburn said:


> My objection to the term expat refers to the fact that it originally referred to "entitled" people. I have never viewed my status in Mexico as an expat, I considered myself an immigrant.
> 
> I don't spend alot of time with foreigners so I am well aware that my friends don't understand the word expat and it is only used by "expats".
> 
> It is just I would prefer to be called immigrant, then when I get my citizenship, Mexican. Yes I know I am not native born, but my friends already consider me Mexican.


The problem you think is normal for you is a matter of symantics.

You will never be a Mexican, ethnically. You will be an American who has become a Naturalized Citizen of Mexico. You can call yourself a Mexican Citizen but not a Mexican. That is reserved for Mexican Nationals and their children wherever they are born and become citizens of. Mexican Canadian, Mexican American, Mexican Peruvian etc..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> The problem you think is normal for you is a matter of symantics. You will never be a Mexican, ethnically. You will be an American who has become a Naturalized Citizen of Mexico. You can call yourself a Mexican Citizen but not a Mexican. That is reserved for Mexican Nationals and their children wherever they are born and become citizens of. Mexican Canadian, Mexican American, Mexican Peruvian etc..


 Ethnically? What is an ethnicall Mexican? As far as I know, we come in as many colors, religions, races as you may possibly think He will always be treated as foreigner, if his Mexican Spanish is not perfect, so what? Many people speak in a funny manner here and there, and they have nationalities beyond any question


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Culturally is a better word.
This week on the way back to Mexico from Europe I was sitting next to a man who was born in France but who was moved to Mexico as a baby, he was raised there and educated there, got married to a Mexican woman and had children in Mexico . He took on the Mexican citizenship and although he was naturalized he is Mexican cutlturally.
He moved his family to Europe from DF because he wanted to have his kids educated there and was uncomfortable with the security in Mexico. 
He first moved to Barcelona but quickly found out that despite speaking Spanish, that was not his place.
Moved to Lausanne where he could speak French but is planning to move to Portugal the minute his kids go to university because it was " more like Mexico". He misses Mexico and is just as Mexican as if he were born there.

By the way many Mexicans do not speak Spanish, does that make them "less Mexican".

Naturalized foreigners in the US call themselves Americans,naturalized Frenc people call themselves French and same anywhere like it or not. So we were born in a different country so what? I lived in France for 25 years, 30 years in the States and 15 years in France and I am a citizen of the 2 countries where I lived the less time...Should I all myself an American like the French call me?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

From the Mexican Constitution, Article 37,
_A) La nacionalidad mexicana se pierde: 
III. Por residir, siendo mexicano por naturalizacion, durante cinco años continuos en el pais de su origen. 
IV. Por hacerse pasar en cualquier instrumento publico, siendo mexicano por naturalizacion, como extranjero o por obtener y usar un pasaporte extranjero. _

So here are two things that would cause a _naturalized_ Mexican to lose their nationality: 
III) Live outside Mexico in their homeland for 5 years consecutively.
IV) Identify themselves as a foreigner in any (Mexican) public deed (e.g., a property deed or a government contract).


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Good point (IV), maesonna:

When we became naturalized Mexican citizens in 2014, SRE officials strongly warned us that when we are present in Mexico we are Mexicans and must never identify ourselves as U.S. or French citizens while here nor even think of asserting rights , privileges and responsibilities other than those extended to expected of all Mexicans whether born here or legally naturalized. That is an ironclad legal obligation we must respect without fail at all times. It is irrelevant what natural born Mexicans of any ethnic or racial persuasion may personally think of the fact that I can vote here and carry a Mexican Passport despite the fact that I am clearly technically an expatriate and always will be as far as they´re concerned. even if "expat" is not the word they use. (_one Word one will ever hear a Chiapaeco use is "******" - at least to one´s face - as that´s considered unacceptably rude and insulting down there). _

When we became Mexican Citizens we absolutely lost the right to assert foreign citizenship or appeal for aid from consular officials of France or the United States. I leave and return to Mexico under a Mexican passport but when I arrive at any foreign destination I can be either a U.S. or Mexican citizen, whichever nationality best facilitates travel. and neither the Mexican authorities nor the authorities of my native land care about that at all as long as I respect the rules as clearly set forth and explained to me in the particular policial jurisidiction I am entering or have entered.

In over a year of being a Mexican citizen, I have never (as of yet) been treated rudely by people having achieved that status through birth and, in fact, when we drive around Chiapas on the Guatamala border, carrying Mexican citizenship papers has always worked to our benefit when we are stopped at the many retenes along highways down there whether managed by immigration, the army, federal pólice or, just recently, the federal judicial pólice. These papers usually grease the skids for us and we are soon well on our way. On the other hand, when we are driving about down in Chiapas with darker skinned indigenous friends who are and always have beeen Mexican citizens by birth, we sometimes experience some flack as if we were smuggling Central Americans into Mexico. Insensitive racial profiling is alive and well in Southern Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> When we became naturalized Mexican citizens in 2014...


Don't forget to vote, Sunday the 7th!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder but since we cannot drink that day , I hink we can remember!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

From Intercasa on a Chapala board



> SRE has updated their request form that is required to be used when you want to be a Mexican citizen. They do not want the form hand written and want it typed. I made it a pdf fill in form you can fill in your details and then print copies.
> 
> Yes, there is a little bit of shameless advertising for me at the end of the form but I spent the time to create it as many people have had problems typing on the form and had hand written ones rejected. Just type in the form fields and you can erase any info that appears there as well.
> 
> The link for the form is http://www.chapalalaw.com/dnn3 SRE 2015 Fill in.pdf


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

We refer to people that become Mexican citizens as "Mexicano por naturalización" and perhaps may add "... de origen estadounidense".


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting Scott but last Thursday my DNN3 was accepted handwritten in Colima.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hound Dog and Citlali - congratulations on making it to citizen! And to stanburn and anyone else who steps up to that challenge.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> From Intercasa on a Chapala board





> :
> SRE has updated their request form that is required to be used when you want to be a Mexican citizen. They do not want the form hand written and want it typed. I made it a pdf fill in form you can fill in your details and then print copies.
> 
> Yes, there is a little bit of shameless advertising for me at the end of the form but I spent the time to create it as many people have had problems typing on the form and had hand written ones rejected. Just type in the form fields and you can erase any info that appears there as well.
> ...


You can find the form without all the advertising at http://sre.gob.mx/images/stories/docnatnacio/dnn3.pdf
It is a straight PDF not a form, but it is easy to fill it in using Preview on a Mac or something equivalent on a PC.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

citlali said:


> This week on the way back to Mexico from Europe


WELCOME BACK, Citlali ! Some of us have missed your usually excellent contributions here. The old Hound Dog has tried admirably to substitute for you, but somehow gets stuck back in Alabama a bunch. Hope you had a Great time, and everything and everyone were doing well.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Howler said:


> I fly both the US & Mexican flags (except on US holidays) and call our home "the embassy".


I wonder about this, Howler. :confused2:
I have an American Flag that I keep in my house in Mexico (and, of course, a Texas Flag).
I do not fly either outside in Mexico, as I consider it disrespectful to the Mexican people and the Mexican government, were I to do so in their country and on Mexican soil. For the same reason, my wife does not attempt to fly her Mexican Flag in the US, when we are there. I understand that Embassies, etc., and different groups and organizations representing other countries fly flags, but that is different from individuals like us. Actually, when in Mexico, we do not ever wear (outside) our US t-shirts, etc., even though we see many Mexicans wearing something similar. Maybe Mexicans would not take this as disrespect to their country ( but I know a LOT of Americans that do, when flags from other countries are flown by individuals in the US). IMO, one thing that has hurt "immigration change" a lot NOB are the marches on tv, with people caring Mexican flags in the march. Maybe this needs to be a New thread, or maybe Gary and other "real" Mexicans can address my concerns about how THEY feel on this.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I wonder about this, Howler. :confused2: I have an American Flag that I keep in my house in Mexico (and, of course, a Texas Flag). I do not fly either outside in Mexico, as I consider it disrespectful to the Mexican people and the Mexican government, were I to do so in their country and on Mexican soil. For the same reason, my wife does not attempt to fly her Mexican Flag in the US, when we are there. I understand that Embassies, etc., and different groups and organizations representing other countries fly flags, but that is different from individuals like us. Actually, when in Mexico, we do not ever wear (outside) our US t-shirts, etc., even though we see many Mexicans wearing something similar. Maybe Mexicans would not take this as disrespect to their country ( but I know a LOT of Americans that do, when flags from other countries are flown by individuals in the US). IMO, one thing that has hurt "immigration change" a lot NOB are the marches on tv, with people caring Mexican flags in the march. Maybe this needs to be a New thread, or maybe Gary and other "real" Mexicans can address my concerns about how THEY feel on this.


 We Mexicans like our flag a lot, and try to be respectful to it. It is ok to fly it at home, in the car antenna, to have like a patch of it in a jacket, to wear a pin with the flag. We feel offended if the flag is used as a bandana, underwear, handkerchief, stepped on it, burned....common sense. About taking it to demonstrations, I do not see any problem as long as they don't disrespect it


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> We Mexicans like our flag a lot, and try to be respectful to it. It is ok to fly it at home, in the car antenna, to have like a patch of it in a jacket, to wear a pin with the flag. We feel offended if the flag is used as a bandana, underwear, handkerchief, stepped on it, burned....common sense. About taking it to demonstrations, I do not see any problem as long as they don't disrespect it


I am very aware, Gary, of the love by the Mexican people for their flag(and the same is true in the US by what I refer to as "real" Americans). However, Gary, my question for you is how do Mexicans feel when someone displays a flag on a house in Mexico that is from another country? How would you feel if you came to my house in Leon (or even drove by in your car) and I had a big USA flag on my roof where everyone could see it? What if some of my friends and I did not like the new Residency requirements here in Mexico for foreigners and we went marching to the Municipal Presidencia in Leon to protest, waving our US and Canadian flags? How would that make you feel? What would you think? Please be honest.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> I am very aware, Gary, of the love by the Mexican people for their flag(and the same is true in the US by what I refer to as "real" Americans). However, Gary, my question for you is how do Mexicans feel when someone displays a flag on a house in Mexico that is from another country? How would you feel if you came to my house in Leon (or even drove by in your car) and I had a big USA flag on my roof where everyone could see it? What if some of my friends and I did not like the new Residency requirements here in Mexico for foreigners and we went marching to the Municipal Presidencia in Leon to protest, waving our US and Canadian flags? How would that make you feel? What would you think? Please be honest.


 If you display a foreign flag in your house in Mexico, The only thing I would think is that a foreigner lives there. As long as it is not below the Mexican flag, that's ok. If people looking for a residency in Mexico would march weaving foreign flags I would think that the scene is ridiculous, why would they wave foreign flags to Mexican government? Those flags would have no meaning at all.
I would also think that people at the Presidencia will not like that and will make it harder for them to get the residency


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If you see a foreigner wearing or displaying, in Mexico, the flag of their "home" country, chances that person is a Canadian.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> If people looking for a residency in Mexico would march weaving foreign flags I would think that the scene is ridiculous, why would they wave foreign flags to Mexican government? Those flags would have no meaning at all.


No, not ridiculous ... ignorant.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> If you see a foreigner wearing or displaying, in Mexico, the flag of their "home" country, chances that person is a Canadian.


 yeah , right, whatever Longford


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> If you display a foreign flag in your house in Mexico, The only thing I would think is that a foreigner lives there. As long as it is not below the Mexican flag, that's ok. If people looking for a residency in Mexico would march weaving foreign flags I would think that the scene is ridiculous, why would they wave foreign flags to Mexican government? Those flags would have no meaning at all.
> I would also think that people at the Presidencia will not like that and will make it harder for them to get the residency


I can't find any specific guidelines on displaying the flag of another country at a location in Mexico. However, I believe the usual procedure is to fly the flag of the host country (Mexico) to the left and highest, then any other flags in alphabetical order.

Sailboats traveling in waters of another nation, typically fly the flag of the host nation from the right spreader, then below it, fly flags for nations of all of the crew members. I was once on a boat in Croatian waters with crew members representing Switzerland, Germany, Britain and the US. We had five flags with the Croatian flag at the top.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> If you display a foreign flag in your house in Mexico, The only thing I would think is that a foreigner lives there. As long as it is not below the Mexican flag, that's ok. If people looking for a residency in Mexico would march weaving foreign flags I would think that the scene is ridiculous, why would they wave foreign flags to Mexican government? Those flags would have no meaning at all.
> I would also think that people at the Presidencia will not like that and will make it harder for them to get the residency


Thanks, Gary, I think you gave a very sincere and honest reply. You confirmed what I believed to be true. I believe certain things are quite similar in many countries, especially when it comes to the display of the Flag. We will continue to do as we have been doing, both in Mexico, and in Texas, showing respect to the people of those countries and their governments(and not drawing unwanted attention to ourselves).


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Thanks, Gary, I think you gave a very sincere and honest reply. You confirmed what I believed to be true. I believe certain things are quite similar in many countries, especially when it comes to the display of the Flag. We will continue to do as we have been doing, both in Mexico, and in Texas, showing respect to the people of those countries and their governments(and not drawing unwanted attention to ourselves).


You are welcome


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> . . . If people looking for a residency in Mexico would march weaving foreign flags I would think that the scene is ridiculous, why would they wave foreign flags to Mexican government? Those flags would have no meaning at all.
> I would also think that people at the Presidencia will not like that and will make it harder for them to get the residency


Then what do you think of Mexicans living in the US who wave Mexican flags at demonstrations asking for the legalization of their immigrant status? I think it's counter-productive.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Then what do you think of Mexicans living in the US who wave Mexican flags at demonstrations asking for the legalization of their immigrant status? I think it's counter-productive.


I think they are imbeciles


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I think they are imbeciles


Imbecile is a bit strong for me, but I would certainly call them misguided.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Then what do you think of Mexicans living in the US who wave Mexican flags at demonstrations asking for the legalization of their immigrant status? I think it's counter-productive.


I know many US citizens that now associate requests for immigration change with visions of marches where people are waving Mexican flags. They don't see people who want to be part of a united USA, and God knows the US has enough division already. Seems that those demonstrations have really hurt the case for change. Sounds a lot like what Gray mentioned.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

I imagine others see the Mexican flag wavers as people who take pride in their heritage and ethnic identity. USA individuals who find this offensive could maybe start by looking at their own prejudices and reflecting on what cultural diversity and multiculturalism means in USA today.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

buzzbar said:


> I imagine others see the Mexican flag wavers as people who take pride in their heritage and ethnic identity. USA individuals who find this offensive could maybe start by looking at their own prejudices and reflecting on what cultural diversity and multiculturalism means in USA today.


Just one thing
Ethnics are very very seldom discussed in Mexico
It's more like...Nationality, patriotism


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Which I guess makes it interesting as to what happens when Mexicans leave Mexico. The semantics of ethnic labels are discussed in another post, but it’d be good to go beyond that and look at the varying degrees that Mexicans living in USA identify themselves with Mexico as a nation rather than ethnicity. IE coming from Mexico vs having Mexican heritage. So many variables I suppose - whether they were born in USA, if not then the length of time they’ve been in that country, whether they speak English at home, whether they have the thought that one day they might return to their homeland or are totally committed to USA etc etc……


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

buzzbar said:


> Which I guess makes it interesting as to what happens when Mexicans leave Mexico. The semantics of ethnic labels are discussed in another post, but it’d be good to go beyond that and look at the varying degrees that Mexicans living in USA identify themselves with Mexico as a nation rather than ethnicity. IE coming from Mexico vs having Mexican heritage. So many variables I suppose - whether they were born in USA, if not then the length of time they’ve been in that country, whether they speak English at home, whether they have the thought that one day they might return to their homeland or are totally committed to USA etc etc……


What is that? Mexican heritage? To descend from indigenous?


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Could be for some – it’s up to the individual. I see heritage as meaning people who identify with others who share some or all of the same culture, ancestry, traditions, language and/or homeland. Depends on context and self-identification – Mexican heritage at the broadest right down to all the other cultural and ethnic groupings….

Before we get lost in semantics again, just wanted to add that I’m pleased all USA expats in Mexico have hidden their American flags, lest they be accused of fostering division in Mexico and not wanting to be a part of a united country.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

coondawg said:


> I know many US citizens that now associate requests for immigration change with visions of marches where people are waving Mexican flags. They don't see people who want to be part of a united USA, and God knows the US has enough division already. Seems that those demonstrations have really hurt the case for change. Sounds a lot like what Gray mentioned.


Those marches/demonstrations where the Mexican flag is front and center promote special rights for illegal immigrants/lawbreakers and such false assertions of "rights" is what turns-off many people in the USA, including within the Mexican-American community.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

buzzbar said:


> USA individuals who find this offensive could maybe start by looking at their own prejudices and reflecting on what cultural diversity and multiculturalism means in USA today.


For how long and where did you live in the USA, or spend an extended period of time in the USA?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Longford said:


> For how long and where did you live in the USA, or spend an extended period of time in the USA?


How long since you last lived in Mexico or spent a lengthy period of time in the country?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Just one thing
> Ethnics are very very seldom discussed in Mexico
> It's more like...Nationality, patriotism


You and I travel in different worlds in Mexico. In the Mexico I travel through and developments I follow in the Mexican media ... ethnicity is often discussed. The federal government has created a special secretariat just to deal with ethnicity. Maybe life in Queretaro is different than the rest of the country.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

buzzbar said:


> Before we get lost in semantics again, just wanted to add that I’m pleased all USA expats in Mexico have hidden their American flags, lest they be accused of fostering division in Mexico and not wanting to be a part of a united country.


Where have you witn3essed USA expats conspicuously displaying a flag from the USA, in Mexico? "Fostering division"? I view that as an off-the-wall, not seriously-meant comment.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> You and I travel in different worlds in Mexico. In the Mexico I travel through and developments I follow in the Mexican media ... ethnicity is often discussed. The federal government has created a special secretariat just to deal with ethnicity. Maybe life in Queretaro is different than the rest of the country.


Or maybe you do not spend enough time in Mexico


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Or maybe you do not spend enough time in Mexico


Or maybe you're not really Mexican. nor living in Mexico? It seems to me you have a 'hang up' about people in Mexico who are different than you. A disconnect with Mexico as a whole. Queretaro is a nice city, but not representative of the country as a whole.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to remind all forum members to keep discussions civil, or I may have to call in the Super Mod Squad to keep peace!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> Or maybe you're not really Mexican. nor living in Mexico? It seems to me you have a 'hang up' about people in Mexico who are different than you. A disconnect with Mexico as a whole. Queretaro is a nice city, but not representative of the country as a whole.


Ironic!

Maybe you are doing a psychological projection again?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Maybe you are doing a psychological projection again?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

What in the world does that byte wasting image in the above post contribute to this thread?


----------

